# SMOK G150 Kit



## Nailedit77 (11/1/17)

*G150 Mod:*
510 threading connection;
Output Power: 6W~150W;
Standby current: <500uA;
Temperature range: 200~600'F / 100~300'C;
Resistance range: 0.1 ohm~3.0 ohm (VW mode) / 0.06 ohm~3.0 ohm (TC mode);
*OLED Screen:*
0.96" large OLED screen;
Vaping data is easy-to-read by the screen that takes account of visual effect and high grade appearance.
*150W Power:*
Maximum output power can be up to 150W, and it supports VW / TC mode. Moreover, it's 510 connector is compatible with various tanks, so as to different flavors and clouds are available.
*Venting Holes:*
There are many air holes at the bottom of the box, which are not only for decorations, but also for venting gases to prevent the box from overheating, and extend the operation life.
*Multiple Protections:*
G150 provides multiple types of protections to safe guard against potential risk.
Intelligent atomizer recognition / Short circuit protection / Puff monitoring system / Overheating protection / 12 seconds cut-off / Low battery warming

*Spirals Plus Tank:*
Height: 48mm;
Diameter: 24.5mm;
Juice capacity: 4ml;
510 threading connection;
Stainless steel and glass construction;
*Wicking Coil Head:*
The built-in large size coil head of 24.5mm Spirals tank adopts high quality Japan imported cotton. Moreover, you can enjoy deep, rich and authentic vaping taste by its high capacity coil head and wicking cotton.
0.6 ohm coil head: Works with 18~35W / best 28W;
*Bottom Adjustable Airflow System:*
Spirals Plus tank has 4 small air slots on the bottom, airflow can be adjusted freely, which allows you to have an extremely open draw.
*Big Family of Spirals Tank:*
0.6 ohm dual core (pre-installed): Lower wattage and more vapor: 18~35W / best 28W;
0.3 ohm dual core (optional): More airflow and clouds, 20~45W / best 35W;
*Top Refill System:*
Top refill system makes filling as easy as it gets. 
Leak proof e-liquid slot can significantly solve leaking problem.


----------

